# [SOLVED] Feature transfer error



## Fire123 (May 6, 2012)

When I installating Tonka On the job on mu win 7, it show me error as the attachment.
Anyone can help.
Thanks


----------



## Fire123 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Feature transfer error*

Ok I fix it. 

It's the additional language input installed, which seems to be the cause of this error. 

This is a problem caused by your computer not recognising the european accent marks on the game.

Just need to.
1.Go to Control Panel > Regional and Language Options
2.Change the Current language for non-Unicode program to "English"
:dance:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Feature transfer error*

thanks for posting the solution 
enjoy your game


----------

